# Westminster Presbyterian Church in the United States



## DouglasGregory418 (Feb 3, 2010)

I've heard some controversial stuff about the formation of the Westminster Presbyterian Church in the United States.

it seems to have a lot of similarities to the RP (my denomination), but I can't understand why it wouldn't join in with us.

I've heard some reports of the formation of the denomination that would suggest to me some cult- like aspects.

If this is the case can someone elaborate, if it is not, will someone please elaborate.


----------



## N. Eshelman (Feb 3, 2010)

One of the pastors was in the RPCNA, but left with some controversy. 

I believe that there is only one congregation still in tact (with a session of TE and RE). I could be wrong, but I think that the Wisconsin congregation is all that is left. 

As for calling it 'cult-like' I believe that is WAY TOO far. Maybe schismatic, yes; but not cult-like. 

One of their former pastors, who is now RPCNA, is on this board. I would PM him (Adam King) with any questions.


----------



## DouglasGregory418 (Feb 3, 2010)

Yeah, that pastor, from the RP is Brian Schwertley, who is the one in Wisconsin that has his old congregation (a Covenant Reformed Presbyterian congregation) worked up over him.

I don't know if they're cult- like, though, that's why I'm asking. I have dealt with schismatics like this before though and they are very often quite controlling and somewhat legalistic (which I would say is bordering on cultic)

their website has very little information, I can't even tell if every congregation has a pastor, and I am very concerned that they felt it was necessary to be a new denomination even when the RP exists still.
I understand differences in opinion (psalmody versus hymnody) being big enough to keep denominations apart, but I think they're just splitting hairs.

just one uneducated guys opinion on the matter


----------



## yeutter (Feb 3, 2010)

DouglasGregory418 said:


> Yeah, that pastor, from the RP is Brian Schwertley, who is the one in Wisconsin that has his old congregation (a Covenant Reformed Presbyterian congregation) worked up over him.
> 
> I don't know if they're cult- like, though, that's why I'm asking. I have dealt with schismatics like this before though and they are very often quite controlling and somewhat legalistic (which I would say is bordering on cultic)


I did not vote in this poll.
I don't know much about why Brian broke from the RPCNA, but I can tell you he is a talented man who loves the Lord and hates sin.

Reactions: Amen 1


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Feb 3, 2010)

One can search these forums for pros and cons on Brian's writings or PM Rev. King wrt the WPCUS.


----------

